# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  Porodiljni i nova beba

## TanjaP

Nisam našla sličnu temu ako postoji molim vas preusmjerite me. Imam problemčić :Embarassed:  Naime rodila sam prije 3 mjeseca. Bila je visoko rizična trudnoća dakle svu  trudnoću sam bila na bolovanju.(što zbog godina,prvo dijete, krvarenja itd itd),sada sam opet trudna.Zanima me da li ja mogu prekinuti rodiljni dopust i da ga muž uzme kako bi mi pomogao oko maloga  :Zaljubljen: a ja da opet otvorim bolovanje. Ima li itko kakva saznanja o tome da li je to moguće i ako jest kakve su naknade novčane? Da li ja mogu opet imati istu naknadu kao i kad sam prvu trudnoću čuvala(imala sam max. cca 4300)

----------


## MarijaP

Ovako, ako nakon ovog porodiljnog otvoris novi (onih 28-45 dana prije termina), imas istu naknadu. 
Ako otvoris bolovanje, padas na minimalac i bo ce biti 831,50 kn, a rodiljna naknada 1663 kn. 
Muz ti moze uzeti porodiljski dok si ti na bo. Ako uzme vise od3 mj, dobit ce nagradnih 2 mj. 
Kad djete napuni 6 mj, zavrsava rodiljni dopust i pocinje roditeljski. Roditeljski mozete t i muz zajedno koristiti u isto vrijeme. 
Ako ti u firmi odobre, mozes koristiti stari i novi go u komadu i time skupiti dovoljno placa za novi obracun pa onda mozes imati punu naknadu. 
Odlucite sta zelite pa cu ti detaljnije o tome pisati. 

Cestitam na bebici!
Ja sam prelezala trudnocu sa prvim. Bilo je puno komplikacija. S drugom je bilo ok. Razlika 15 mj. 
Ne mora znaciti da ce ti se komplikacije ponoviti. Sretno!

----------

